# Problème de suppression des messages dans Mail (IMAP)



## Jouls (23 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un compte Gmail synchronisé avec "Mail" en mode IMAP. Je cherche à supprimer un certain nombre de messages de la boîte de réception. Je parviens à les effacer en les faisant glisser dans la corbeille, mais si je vais dans la corbeille, je ne vois aucun des messages que j'ai voulu supprimer. Lorsque je retourne dans la boîte de réception, les messages en question apparaissent de nouveau. 
Les seuls messages que j'arrivent à supprimer réellement sont ceux qui sont classés dans des dossiers.
Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire pour supprimer les messages de la boîte de réception ? Y aurait-il une option que je n'aurais pas cochée ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Il est ici question de Mail, d'IMAP, donc d'internet ou de réseau, pas vraiment de bureautique. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Sly54 (23 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je te renvoie sur cet article de Cuk qui décrit comment faire.


----------



## Jouls (23 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir, désolée pour le mauvais classement, je pensais que le thème "Internet & co" concernait plutôt la navigation et pas le mail. Je ne le referai plus 
Merci Sly54 pour la réponse. Le premier moyen décrit dans l'article ne fonctionne pas pour moi, je l'ai essayé. Je tenterai le second à une heure plus raisonnable demain.
Je reste ouverte à d'autres pistes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2012)

J'utilise la méthode 1 mais une fois que les messages sont dans cette corbeille, je les supprime et ils vont dans l'autre corbeille.

Ensuite, à la fermeture de Mail, cette dernière se vide.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2012)

Je viens d'appliquer la méthode 2. C'est top !


----------

